# Fitted sheets



## Sheilak1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Perhaps the mattress is too deep for sheet to fit properly.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried replacing the elastic?


----------



## cradleycreator (Apr 8, 2015)

fitted sheets eek! work of the devil!


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Jji bought really large safety pins ad pinned the sheet to the mattress . No more problems.


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Sorry. The buttons on this phone are too small. I really do know how to spell.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought the larger sheets, i.e. I have a queen bed, I now buy king size sheets and comforter. Fit like a charm.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the same problem! I even tried a kingsize sheet on my hospital bed but had the same problem.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


Most of the newer fitted sheets come with elastic all the way around. This really helps! You might think about sewing elastic all the way around the sheets if they are in good condition and you like them. I wont buy sheets now unless the fitted sheet has elastic all the way around.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Newer mattresses are thicker, so the sheets are deeper. I'm having the same problem, so just try to tuck them back in each day


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

There are special little spiral pins that you screw into the underside of the mattress to hold the corners in place. My mom uses these all the time.
Lots of places carry them, but here's a link to show you an example.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/bed-skirt-pins-set-of-12/1010995680


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have seen elastic with clips on each end. Like we use to use to hold mittens to a kids jacket. They are suppose to hole the sheet on. I do not know if they work or not.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> Newer mattresses are thicker, so the sheets are deeper. I'm having the same problem, so just try to tuck them back in each day


Same here!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


Here's some ideas.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=fitted+sheet+holders&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=4964668247&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5jutghitk7_e


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


Take some buttonhole elastic--2 lenghts diagonally (~2" shorter than actual distance from button to button) , corner to corner, joined a crossing point-- + 4 buttons, sewn to ea. elastized corner, just above elastic...RS/WS

http://www.homesew.com/Elastic.html [scroll down > buttonhole elastic]


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

ncowie said:


> There are special little spiral pins that you screw into the underside of the mattress to hold the corners in place. My mom uses these all the time.
> Lots of places carry them, but here's a link to show you an example.
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/bed-skirt-pins-set-of-12/1010995680


I Have seen these but I was afraid they would tear the covering of the mattress with all the flip flopping I do at night!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I use to have this same problem. Then I fixed them permanently. I cut 4 to 6 inch squares of woven fabric then cut them in half on the diagonal (corner to corner). Run a zigzag stitch along the diagonal cut on each triangle to hem the edge, or you could fold the edge back on itself 1/2 inch and then hem them. Sew the other two sides to the sheet at the corner allowing the point to stick out a little. Do this on each corner and the sheets will stay in place. This does make it a little harder to put the sheets on the bed, but they should not come off until you are ready to change them. I have fixed all of our and all of our daughters fitted sheets.

GrandmaNona


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have a water bed, king size with deep pockets. The place I buy the sheets from are all custom made to fit the deep corners. A bit more expensive, but who needs more than two sheets? Just keep changing them back and forth!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


I bought new elastic and sewed it directly over the old elastic using a zig-zag stitch. worked great for me!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I replace the elastic at the corners and I also prefer now to use king sheets on my queen bed.


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

I give up and even the deepest sheets on Amazon and elsewhere are still not deep enough for my mattress. So annoying!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

GroodleMom said:


> I Have seen these but I was afraid they would tear the covering of the mattress with all the flip flopping I do at night!


No, they don't tear the mattress. Just set them so the sheet isn't too tight to allow for some "flip flopping". The pin goes directly in, deeper than just the top fabric, not sideways so it's very secure. 
My mom has used them for years with no trouble.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

GrandmaNona, your's is the most effective and permanent solution yet. I can see this would really solve the problem.


----------



## rlesgal (Jul 18, 2011)

Bed bath and beyond has the plastic clips that slide onto the edge piping of the mattress and they work great! Pins tear the sheets. My night sweats have me sticking to the sheets and when I roll over end up wadding the sheet under me making anew uncomfortable bunch and killing my hips. 
This was a great way to solve the problem completely. They are 3 inches long with a slit to go over the mattress egde. Best fix yet!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

How about putting some press studs (snap fasteners) on strategically positioned to get rid of the surplus.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

After years of dealing with fitted sheet corners that didn't fit or stay put......I resorted to buying larger flat sheets and making fitted bed sacks that fit over the entire mattress....Has an envelope type closure at one end.....Doesn't shift at all....Perfect fit.....and reversible...


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

What I have done with the fitted sheets I had for an earlier mattress that was not as deep. I cut about 3 in. off the bottom all the way around and sewed on a stretch material, sewed the piece back on I had cut off. This fit the new mattress that had the thick pad on top. It was time consuming but it worked.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Newer mattresses are thicker, so the sheets are deeper. I'm having the same problem, so just try to tuck them back in each day


That's what I do. Each morning I readjust the corners a little --no big deal.


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

On my son's hospital bed I finally sewed 2 twin sheets together and made sheets for his bed like a pillow case. That is the only way I could get sheets that stayed on his mattress for him.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

My grandmother sewed a strip of elastic from side to side about 12" or so from each end and it worked. Of course she had to lift the end of the mattress to get the sheets on. Drying wasn't a problem because she always hung her sheets on a line outside.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I make my own fitted sheets and just sew a piece of elastic onto the corners, seems to work


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> I bought the larger sheets, i.e. I have a queen bed, I now buy king size sheets and comforter. Fit like a charm.


We use king-size comforters on our queen-size bed. Never considered king-size fitted sheets because I thought they'd slip their corners because of being wider. By the way, have you noticed that duvet covers cost more than the duvets now? ~~sigh~~


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sew wide elastic diagonally to each corner


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Not only that but when I do a laundry and put them in the dryer all the other clothes get stuck in the corners and nothing gets dried. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Measure 10 inches in each direction from the corner and mark. Cut a piece of 1 inch (or wider) elastic 10 inches long and stitch it to your marks. Do this for all 4 corners. I started doing this and it works so well, I now do it to my new sheets when I buy them! Also works great on crib sheets, but use 8 inches instead of 10.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


Check out Amazon, as they have various products to keep your sheets from slipping off 
:thumbup:


----------



## Simply Italian (Apr 26, 2014)

Google them at Bed Bath and Beyond. I bought them and they work great.

Sheet Grippers (Set of 4)
$3.99
Bed Bath & Be...
In store

Susan


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I only buy flat sheets now. Sometimes the old ways are the best ways!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My daughter makes flannel crib sheets for shower gifts. She puts the elastic all the way around the sheets. All the new mother's have told her they love them as it's the only crib sheets that stay on the mattress.
Sounds like this might help.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I have some sheets that I purchased just after I purchased new bedding. So, same age. But, the mattress is much deeper than the fitted sheet will cover. I have never seen bedskirt pins. LOVE this idea!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I had to buy some extra deep fitted sheets and now they stay on lovely


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention a trick I use for the bed in our motor home. The bed is just slightly smaller than a queen bed but bigger than a double because it has curved corners to facilitate tight loving quarters. Of course, the fitted sheets are loose on it. I got a pair of suspenders I had on hand from a costume and I adjusted them out as large as they would go. Now comes the tricky part. I clipped two ends to the bottom/foot of the sheet (while it was on the mattress). Before putting the mattress back down, make sure the other ends of the suspenders are laying on the base as close to the head of the mattress as possible. Then I picked up the top of the mattress and attached the remaining clips to the sheet. It worked like a charm and if your mattress isn't too heavy (like my one at home) it's not terribly difficult to do. If, after it's all attached, it's not snug, then adjust the suspender lenght to tighten it all up.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

How are you making your bed? The best way to put a contour sheet on a mattress is to go from diagonal corner to diagonal corner. This stretches out the sheet for a tighter fit. Also check to make sure you are tucking in the sheet as you are putting them on the corners. 

My husband drops a quarter on the sheet, it bounces twice.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I bought the larger sheets, i.e. I have a queen bed, I now buy king size sheets and comforter. Fit like a charm.


What a great idea, I think I'll by do the same.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sheilak1 said:


> Come on smart ladies ...please help me.Most of my fitted sheets corners are all lose and keep coming off the corners I have tried those stretch elastic things but they didn't work for me .....Anyone got any ideas these sheets are all in good condition just need something ????????


I have what I call "Baggy Sheets" as well and have found the easiest way to remedy the problem is to sew a bit bigger seam in each corner, following the factory stitching. Analyze how much tighter you want the sheet to be, divide by 4 and take that amount out of each corner. Usually 1/2" at each seam is about enough.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a set of mattress clips that are plastic and they slide on over the sheet and hold on to the mattress welting.
They are tubular with a slit on the bottom. I've had them for a long time. They came with a hospital type bed that that adjusts raising the head or feet of the bed. They are handy because you don't have to lift a heavy mattress to put them on. Check on line with a place that carries hospital or adjustable beds and supplies.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have that problem any more since they are making sheets deeper. Before then I sewed elastic down far enough that it wouldn't come off.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I use them and like them. The metal ones work better than the plastic ones. (I am referring to the elastic bands with the clips.) it is best to measure the depth of you mattress to get the best fit!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i have princess and the pea syndrome and end up with bruises if my sheet wrinkles. i made elastic sheet keepers with garter clips- one long strip almost the length of the mattress with sewn on cross strips almost the width of the mattress. (one long strip, 5 cross strips spaced evenly down the bed) attach the sheets tightly enough to bounce a coin on the center of the sheet. (trick from my uncle the marine) the sheets don't move or wrinkle.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

demitybaughman said:


> I only buy flat sheets now. Sometimes the old ways are the best ways!


How in the world do you keep them on the bed! My fitted sheets work well since I only buy the ones with elastic all the way around but I can NEVER keep a flat top sheet tucked in. 
What's your secret?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> How in the world do you keep them on the bed! My fitted sheets work well since I only buy the ones with elastic all the way around but I can NEVER keep a flat top sheet tucked in.
> What's your secret?


Well I buy larger flat sheets than I need. That gives me lots to tuck in.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

I have the same problem, so I sewed 1"ribbon on the corners about 10" from the corner on one side. On the other side of the same corner, I sewed (The same 10" from the corner)a plastic curtain ring, Now slip the ribbon into the ring and tighten the ribbon snuggly, and tie in a slip knot. When taking it off the bed, just untie the slip knot and pull the sheet off the bed.
I hope you all can understand how I explained this.


----------



## EarthNstone (Apr 27, 2015)

My mom used to sew in long strips of elastic accross the corners that fit underneath the mattress...If that makes sense. They are like the cheap elastic clips that you buy (which i'm assuming you were talking about that you said didn't work)...But if you try sewing in the elastic and make it tighter, it works pretty well. It did for our sheets anyway!  good luck!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I use fitted and valances as well and like them I sew mine myself as well and buy as well . I buy Dorma cottons and make own dovet sets etc and buy when on sale as well .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Proper fitted never move an inch .


----------

